# Star Trek: Nichelle "Uhura" Nichols im Alter von 89 Jahren verstorben



## PCGH-Redaktion (1. August 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Trek: Nichelle "Uhura" Nichols im Alter von 89 Jahren verstorben*

					Traurige Nachrichten für Star-Trek-Fans: Die Schauspielerin Nichelle Nichols, bekannt für ihre Rolle als Lieutenant Uhura, ist im Alter von 89 Jahren verstorben. Nichols erlangte große Bekanntheit für eine Star-Trek-Episode, in der sie als erste schwarze Frau im US-Fernsehen einen weißen Mann küsste.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Trek: Nichelle "Uhura" Nichols im Alter von 89 Jahren verstorben*


----------



## BrollyLSSJ (1. August 2022)

Mein Beileid. Positiv ist eventuell dass sie nun "Spock" wiedersehen kann.



PCGH-Redaktion schrieb:


> Ein weiteres bedeutendes Mitglied der Besetzung von Star Trek: The Original Series hat ihre finale Reise angetreten: In der Nacht vom 30. auf den 31. August 2022 verstarb die Schauspielerin Grace Dell "Nichelle" Nichols im Alter von 89 Jahren im Kreis ihrer Familie.


Ihr meintet wohl Juli, nehme ich an. Oder ihr könnt gut in die Zukunft sehen. Dann hätte ich gerne von euch die Lottozahlen und die Eurojackpotzahlen für die nächsten 4 Wochen.


----------



## onkel-foehn (1. August 2022)

R.I.P.  Uhura    

MfG Föhn.


----------



## Robbers (1. August 2022)

Zurück zu den Sternen, wir sind alle Sternenstaub, von dort kommen wir, und dort kehren wir zurück.


----------



## Septimus (1. August 2022)

Und wieder einer aus der Crew der seine Reise in die Ewigkeit angetreten hat.
Wird Zeit die alten Folgen wieder anzuschauen.
R.I.P. Uhura


----------



## MrHonk1978 (1. August 2022)

Sehr traurig, aber sie hatte glücklicherweise ein langes und erfülltes Leben UND war maßgeblich daran beteiligt die Frauenrechte sowie die Rechte von Farbigen nicht nur in den USA zu stärken.

Aber wieder einmal wird einem die eigene Sterblichkeit vor Augen geführt, ein Thema, mit dem man sich natürlich so wenig wie möglich beschäftigen möchte. Auch wenn ich vom Alter her eher die Generation "TNG - The Next Generation" verkörpere, so hat Star Trek aka Raumschiff Enterprise mitsamt seiner Crew immer einen ganz besonderen Platz in meinem Trekkie-Herzen.

Zumindest haben so ziemlich alle Darsteller ein langes Leben gehabt und sind nicht so früh von uns gegangen wie Anton Yelchin, der den Pavel Checkov in der Kelvin-Zeitlinie gespielt hat:

Nichelle Nichols 89 Jahre, James Doohan 85 Jahre, Leonard Nimoy 83 Jahre, DeForest Kelly 79 Jahre, Majel Barrett 76 Jahre, Gene Roddenberry 70 Jahre

Lediglich Gene Roddenberry ist mit 70 Jahren "relativ" jung verstorben.

Damit bleiben von der Originalbesatzung aktuell nur noch William Shatner, George Takei und Walter Koenig übrig.

R.I.P. Nichelle


----------



## Snowhack (1. August 2022)

Gute letzte Reise in ein unentdecktes Land   R.I.P




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kwijibo (1. August 2022)

Ich finde es irgendwie schade, dass sie meistens nur auf diesen einen Kuss mit Kirk reduziert wird und irgendwie seltsam, dass das immer als Argument für Gleichberechtigung und der utopischen Vision von Star Trek genommen wird.
Die Rolle von Kirk verkörpert doch genau das, was die Woke Community als Rolemodel für Sexismus und „Toxic Masculinity“ ansehen würde.
Kirk hat doch alles geknallt, was nicht bei 3 auf den Bäumen war und jeden Konflikt hat er mit den Fäusten gelöst und das meistens war er dabei sogar der Aggressor.
Aber wegen dem einen Kuss, sieht selbst die inkonsequente Woke Community über all das hinweg.


----------



## GamesPhilosoph (1. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5FKMsnDaQVU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Gruß
Mischku


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (1. August 2022)

Die Rolle Uhura hatte hat halt leider nicht so viel erwähnenswertes zu bieten. In der Serie war sie allzu oft nur die Sprachsteuerung für ein Telefon respektive der Ersatzansprechpartner für Shatner, wenn man sich mal wieder das Geld für Set und Kostüm eines fremden Raumschiffkapitäns sparen wollte. Zwar standen auch die anderen Rollen im Schatten von Kirk/Spock/McCoy bzw. in den Filmen eher Kirk/Spock/Scotty, aber Zulu und Chekov halfen halt auch mal bei Reparaturarbeiten, waren in Außenteams wenn es ernst wurde, etc. . Uhura war euphemistisch formuliert die hochfähige Universaloffizierin, die immer dann nahezu alle Brückenpositionen (inklusive Kommando) übernehmen konnte, wenn die Kamera zusammen mit eine Gruppe Männer irgendwohin gebeamt wurde und die Enterprise nur noch als Informationsgeber aus dem Off eine Rolle spielte.


----------



## SFT-GSG (1. August 2022)

Möge Sie in Frieden ruhen. Nun kann Sie endlich wieder mit "Scotty" zusammen sein.

 Was Ihre Rollen in Star Trek angeht, so konnte sie in den Filmen mehr glänzen als es in der Serie möglich war. Es ist halt viel der damaligen Zeit geschuldet.

Sie war eine Frau als "Brückencrew" in Führungsposition....in einer Zeit als die Frauen im echten Leben hinter dem Herd standen oder als "Karriere" bestenfalls Sekretärin werden konnten...wenn der Mann die Erlaubnis zur Erwerbstätigkeit gegeben hat. Ich glaube damit hat Sie vielen Frauen als gutes Vorbild gedient.


----------



## Terracresta (2. August 2022)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Die Rolle Uhura hatte hat halt leider nicht so viel erwähnenswertes zu bieten. In der Serie war sie allzu oft nur die Sprachsteuerung für ein Telefon respektive der Ersatzansprechpartner für Shatner, wenn man sich mal wieder das Geld für Set und Kostüm eines fremden Raumschiffkapitäns sparen wollte. Zwar standen auch die anderen Rollen im Schatten von Kirk/Spock/McCoy bzw. in den Filmen eher Kirk/Spock/Scotty, aber Zulu und Chekov halfen halt auch mal bei Reparaturarbeiten, waren in Außenteams wenn es ernst wurde, etc. . Uhura war euphemistisch formuliert die hochfähige Universaloffizierin, die immer dann nahezu alle Brückenpositionen (inklusive Kommando) übernehmen konnte, wenn die Kamera zusammen mit eine Gruppe Männer irgendwohin gebeamt wurde und die Enterprise nur noch als Informationsgeber aus dem Off eine Rolle spielte.


Kurz gefasst: Eine glorifizierte Sekretärin?

Hab nie die komplette Serie geschaut, aber kann mich an keinen Teil erinnern, bei dem in einer ernsten Story die zentrale Rolle einnahm. Geschlecht und Hautfarbe waren die Hauptmerkmale des Charakters. Auf das wird die Rolle leider auch reduziert, wenn man sie nur dafür lobpreist.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (2. August 2022)

Ja, das wäre meine Eindruck, wobei ich ebenfalls nur einige Dutzend TOS-Folgen kenne – aber die Filme um so mehr mag. Für die damalige Zeit war es natürlich ein großer Fortschritt, dass die "Sekretärin" wenigstens mal glorifiziert wurde und formell/off camera sogar einiges zu sagen hatte. Aber das gezeigte Niveau, also das was Nichols tatsächlich schauspielern durfte, würde (nicht nur) heute als diskriminiertes Opfer chauvinistischer Übergriffe zählen. Loben tut man also lieber die "Firsts".

Auf Geschlecht und insbesondere Hautfarbe wurde die Rolle aber nicht reduziert. Es war und ist eines der bis heute, aber insbesondere damals, wegweisenden Merkmale von Star Trek, dass innerhalb der Crew Herkunft und Aussehen keine Rolle spielten – wenn man Spock und seinen herkunftsbedingten Charakter mal ausblendet. Auch das Geschlecht war innerhalb der Storylines nur in Bezug auf Kirk relevant. Der hat eben nicht "alles" gevögelt, was nicht bei 9 auf den Bäumen war – sondern nur alles, was bis dahin nicht als eindeutig männlich identifiziert wurde. Alle anderen Rollen haben Uhura einfach als "Mensch" behandelt. (Und Kirk die meiste Zeit über ebenfalls.)

Es war Diskriminierung* außerhalb der Filmwelt, durch die Produktion, die Nichols Rolle an den Rand gedrängt und ihr so die Möglichkeit genommen hat, mehr von ihrem Können zu zeigen. Beispielsweise wurde Uhura meinem Wissen nach nie die Brücke übergegeben, wenn Ereignisse im All während des Rests der Folge noch eine Rolle spielten. Wann immer die Enterprise selbst ein Außenteam beschützen, sich bis zu deren Rückkehr wehren oder gar kurzfristig zurückziehen mussten, hatte Kirk "zufällig" Chekov, Zulu oder einem anderen Crew-Mitglied das Kommando übergeben, wenn er nicht direkt selbst an Bord blieb. War dagegen beinahe die gesamte männliche Stamm-Crew im Außenteam und Uhura übernahm die Aufsicht von oben, dann konnte man sich sicher sein: Auf dem Planeten wird es brenzlig, im All tut sich gar nichts. Gegen dieses sexistische Storytelling musste Nichols hinter den Szenen kämfen; das konnte sie nicht als schauspielerische Leistung vor der Kamera umsetzen.


*: An welcher Stelle die eigentliche Diskriminierung vorliegt, ist dabei schwer einzugrenzen. Entsprechend der Zeit vermutlich an jedem Schritt ein kleines bisschen und in der Summe blieb die "glorifizierte Sekretärin" übrig. So haben in späteren Star-Trek-Crews auch eher Navigations-, Waffen- oder der Wissenschaftsoffizier Impulse gegeben und Comm blieb eine oft sogar noch kleinere Rolle. Aber spätere Crews hatte von vorneherein mehr weibliche Besatzungsmitglieder und im Rahmen der abseits von "Captain" und Steuermann(/-in ) eher flexiblen Aufgabenteilung hätte man auch Uhura einen größeren Aufgaben- und damit Expertisenbereich geben können. Rodenberry hatte ursprünglich sogar eine erste Offizierin ins Script geschrieben. Ob aus emanzipatorischen Gründen oder weil er mäßig talentierten Darstellerin aus persönlichen Gründen einen guten Job verschaffen wollte (Sexismus in Aktion ), sei mal dahingestellt – aber mit der Festlegung auf drei männliche Haupt-, drei männliche Neben- und nur eine weibliche Nebenrolle war das Gleichstellungspotenzial der TOS-Crew schon im Ansatz begrenzt. Nichols hat immerhin einen Großteil der verbleibenden Möglichkeiten umgesetzt bekommen.


----------



## Splatterpope (3. August 2022)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Ja, das wäre meine Eindruck, wobei ich ebenfalls nur einige Dutzend TOS-Folgen kenne


Vllt. solltest du dir mal die Serie komplett ansehen, du hast da die eine oder andere merkwürdige Ansicht...

Nein, Kirk hat nicht alles gevögelt, was weiblich war. Klar, er war ein Frauenheld, aber das war in Film und Fernsehen zu der Zeit etwas ganz normales. Kirk hat aber wenigstens die Frauen mit Respekt behandelt (im Gegensatz zu Bond z.B.). Außerdem hatten auch andere Crewmitglieder hin und wieder was romantisches am laufen (zugegeben, Uhura gehörte nicht dazu, das kam erst in Star Trek 5 - übrigens von Shatner inszeniert). In der Trickfilmserie von 74/75 hat Uhura endlich eine größere Rolle. So durfte sie mal ein Außenteam anführen und sogar die Brücke übernehmen. Vielleicht lag es daran, dass die Trickfilmserie von den Senderchefs als Kinderserie gesehen wurde (obwohl sie inhaltlich sich an ein älteres Publikum richtete) und somit auch mehr Freiraum bestand.

Gene Roddenberry wollte Frauen ein deutlich größeres Maß an Beteiligung geben. Ursprünglich sollte die Crew zu gleichen Teilen aus Männern und Frauen bestehen. Das wurde auf "Wunsch" des Senders auf ein Verhältnis von 70:30 geändert, "damit die Besatzung nicht auf dumme Gedanken kommt"... (das war tatsächlich die offizielle Begründung). Des Weiteren wollte, wie du schon geschrieben hast, Roddenberry eine Frau zum ersten Offizier machen. Im ersten Pilotfilm "The Cage" kann man sie sehen (in SNW wird sie von Rebecca Romijn gespielt und wird dort meist sträflich vernachlässigt). Der Charakter der "Number One" trat in "The Cage" selbstbewusst auf (so war sie gewillt, sich, den Captain und die Talosianer per Phaserüberlastexplosion zu töten, statt für die Talosianer ein besseres Haustier zu sein - gelebtes Selbstbestimmungsrecht der Frau - in den 60ern!). Das gefiel weder den Senderchefs noch dem Testpublikum. Im selbigen waren übrigens auch Frauen, die Probleme damit hatten, eine Frau in einer Führungsposition zu sehen. Irgendwie schon erschreckend...

Nichelle Nichols wollte Star Trek eigentlich nach der ersten Staffel verlassen, da sie mit ihrem Anteil an der Serie nicht zufrieden war. Erst ein Treffen mit Dr. Martin Luther King überzeugte sie zum Bleiben, nachdem dieser ihr klar machte, welch große Bedeutung ihre recht kleine Rolle für die afroamerikanische Bevölkerung hat. Eine farbige Frau (gleich 2 Fakten, die damals zu einer automatischen Diskriminierung führten) versieht gleichberechtigt auf der Brücke mit ihren männliche Kollegen ihren Dienst. Und der besteht nicht aus Kaffeekochen (dafür hatte man andere Frauen in wechselnder Besetzung - aber manchmal auch Männer), so übernimmt sie schon in der ersten Staffel einmal das Steuer, ohne dass es irgend jemanden juckt oder deswegen ein riesen TamTam gemacht wird - sie ist einfach nur ein gleichberechtigtes Mitglied der Besatzung. Im Übrigen hat Roddenberry von ihrem Treffen mit King erfahren und ihre Rolle in der 2. Staffel etwas ausgebaut (nicht sehr viel weil siehe oben). In der Trickfilmserie von 74/75 hat Uhura endlich eine größere Rolle. So durfte sie mal ein Außenteam anführen und sogar die Brücke übernehmen. Vielleicht lag es daran, dass die Trickfilmserie von den Senderchefs als Kinderserie gesehen wurde (obwohl sie inhaltlich sich an ein älteres Publikum richtete) und somit auch mehr Freiraum bestand.


Und ach ja, der Mann heißt Sulu...

Apropos Sulu... Zur Zeit des Vietnamkrieges und 20 Jahre nach dem 2. Weltkrieg einen Asiaten (und damit für viele konservative US-Amerikaner ein Feind) auf die Brücke kam nicht überall gut an (Stichwort Senderchefs). Und dann kam auch noch in der 2. Staffel ein Russe mit an Bord! Die Russen waren doch der absolute Erzfeind, und so einer ist dann auch noch auf der Brücke! Und Spocks Äußeres war viel zu mephistolisch! Wäre es nur nach den Senderchefs gegangen, dann wäre Scotty das diverseste Crewmitglied gewesen...

Die Zusammenstellung der Besatzung mag heute unbedeutend wirken, aber damals war das revolutionär und nicht ohne Risiko.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (3. August 2022)

Danke für die detailliertere Darstellung der Hintergründe und für die Korrektur bei der Schreibweise eines Namens, für den ich irrigerweise die normale englische Transkription angenommen habe. Aber außer bei der offensichtlich überzeichneten Beschreibung des Frauenhelds (Die so ganz normal/üblich ist.^^) widersprichst du mir in keinem einzigen Aspekt, sondern bestätigst alles gesagte, oder?
- Uhuras Rolle blieb in TOS klein
- Kirk hat mit vielen weiblichen Rollen angebandelt
- Andere Rollen blieben Uhura gegenüber aromantisch und kümmerten sich entsprechend nicht um ihr Geschlecht
- Roddenberry wollte mehr Frauen unterbringen
- Nichols hätte gerne eine relevantere Rolle gespielt
- Beide sind an der Produktion gescheitert
- Trotz aller aus heutiger Sicht bestehenden Defizite war das Gleichberechtigungsniveau von Star Trek sowohl unter (nicht-)sexistischen als auch (nicht-)rassistischen Gesichtspunkte seiner Zeit weit voraus.

Meine Aussage = deine Aussage


----------



## HenneHuhn (3. August 2022)

Eine beeindruckende Frau. Natürlich war ihre Fernsehrolle bei Star Trek, so marginal sie dann in manchen Aspekten trotzdem auch gewesen sein mag, ein wichtiger Schritt. Das Gespräch mit Dr. King zeigt das ja auch ganz deutlich.

Aber mindestens ebenso wichtig war ihre Arbeit als Recruiterin bei der NASA, wo sie stark dabei mitgeholfen hat, dass sich mehr Frauen und vor allem auch Frauen aus Minderheiten als Astronautinnen beworben haben.


----------

